# Honey with a heavy pollen taste for mead?



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I have some honey that has some kind of pollen in it that gives it a heavy nutty taste. Its not an unpleasant taste but its also not one I'd want in honey that I was using as a spread. I've never had honey taste quite like this harvest did. All the honey out of a set of supers I put on all at the same time had that taste, the rest of it was normal. Would it be OK to make mead out it? Can I expect that that pollen taste will disappear as the carboy settles?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Send me a case after you make it and I'll let you know if it was a good idea or not!

Smart aleck answers aside, interesting flavors in the honey could make for a delicious and unique mead product. Do you have a better use for the nutty flavored honey?


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Whelp, now whatever the bees were getting into is apparent now that fermenting is done. Mint mead anyone? It needs to age before deciding if it is paint stripper or mead.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Mint flavored mead, doesn't sound all that appealing. But then who knows. I gave a friend a 750ml bottle of the sweet mead I made, gone in two days. He reciprocated by buying a 375ml bottle of a blueberry mead, manufatured by a local meadery, which we both agreed tasted very little like mead and a whole lot like cheap wine. Bottle cost $17.99. Somebody must like that stuff.


----------

